# Помогите получить побольше информации об аккордеоне



## Grem (10 Ноя 2010)

Имеется аккордеон Royal Standard, подскажите его точное название и характеристики, да и примерную стоимость.
Заранее благодарен.


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (10 Ноя 2010)

I can't say too much. My father plays a 4-voice Royal Standard and it has a good sound. But this one is a 3-voice and also has some broken piano keys. Besides this, You have to check all the voices how they sound and whether all the buttons/keys work. It is definitely worth less then $1000.


----------



## zet10 (10 Ноя 2010)

З-х голосный Рояль стандарт выпуска конец 40 -х начало 50-х...интереса вобщем не представляет...Цена чисто символическая..2-3 т.р...


----------



## Grem (10 Ноя 2010)

Thanks to all.


----------

